# I'm in an uber right now/was asked for a tip



## john djjjoe

And I'm not tipping

And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning

Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


----------



## gaj

I've had other drivers (as a rider) ask me for 5 stars twice in the past two weeks.

They were clearly new and told me they were worried about their ratings.

Sad.

No problems on either ride, so I did give them 5 stars, but warned them that uber frowns on this practice.

g


----------



## tohellwithu

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping
> 
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


Probably u just emailed uber about this huh!...what if I am ur boss and fired ur ass from work, where u even don't have money to pay rent and you are roaming around the city like a homeless ...


----------



## tohellwithu

gaj said:


> I've had other drivers (as a rider) ask me for 5 stars twice in the past two weeks.
> 
> They were clearly new and told me they were worried about their ratings.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> No problems on either ride, so I did give them 5 stars, but warned them that uber frowns on this practice.
> 
> g


Well if he served u and gave a proper ride he should deserve 5*...but plx don't judge a driver...just judge his driving...yeah that's true he is worried about his rating coz he has no idea what he is doing untill he gets his car jacked up with miles and realized he is being fooled....before rating someone plzzz do remember cab in the past and rate the driver....


----------



## gaj

Unless they do something stupid (try to kill me by driving erratically/dangerously) or has an incredibly dirty car I always rate a 5.

Missed turn by a block? Whatever, we all make mistakes, I can afford the 15-cent mistake. 5 stars if you are pleasant and got me to my destination in a reasonably manner.

g


----------



## tohellwithu

gaj said:


> Unless they do something stupid (try to kill me by driving erratically/dangerously) or has an incredibly dirty car I always rate a 5.
> 
> Missed turn by a block? Whatever, we all make mistakes, I can afford the 15-cent mistake. 5 stars if you are pleasant and got me to my destination in a reasonably manner.
> 
> g


You will be safe that's why people use uber....its not the uber creating a brand..its the driver who works hard creating uber as a big brand...with no driver driving, uber is just nothing but a letter with a capital U with a black background....do u think that has a value...its a penny, and you or me can create that on a piece of paper at any given time...


----------



## Jose_A

Don't be a jerkwad. He might know where to find you.


----------



## EastBay

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping
> 
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


I have so much to say..... I won't say it all.

An awkward thing for the driver to do? Yes. Is he a bad person for that? Probably not. Do I think in general you're a bad person for suggesting he be suspended? Absolutely.

I rarely reply to threads (let alone stupid ones), but this just reminds me of every entitled tech jerk I've ever picked in San Francisco.


----------



## Choochie

I would never beg for anything much less a tip, that is beneath me and unheard of in my good breeding, however if you felt backed in a corner because he asked, then you have bigger problems than you accuse him of.


----------



## Jose_A

Looking at the rest of his posts, I'm 90% sure he's not a real driver, maybe a troll planted by uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jose_A said:


> Looking at the rest of his posts, I'm 90% sure he's not a real driver, maybe a troll planted by uber.


I seem to recall that on another topic, he stated that he is not a driver. He is a user, only. It appears that he can, at times, be everything that we hate in a passenger, but I welcome his presence on these boards none the less. We do not hear from too many users, here. I would like to hear from more.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Uber black pays well enough where i don't care if I get tipped or not. I obviously prefer that I do, but it's no big deal if I don't.

Now uberx, that's a different story. Glad i don't have to drive on that side of the business.


----------



## Jose_A

Another Uber Driver said:


> I seem to recall that on another topic, he stated that he is not a driver. He is a user, only. It appears that he can, at times, be everything that we hate in a passenger, but I welcome his presence on these boards none the less. We do not hear from too many users, here. I would like to hear from more.


Fair enough. He seems like the kind of guy I'd give a 1* though, probably keep me waiting, demand an aux cord and blast music, demand water and mints, and if we don't satisfy, report us to uber. Then he'll lecture us about how tipping is wrong and leave his trash in the car on the way out. If I ever get john djjjoe as a pax, it'll probably be a 1*.


----------



## Choochie

I thought he said on a thread he used to work for "them". I could be mixing him up with another imposter. I don't believe anyone came out and just asked for a tip. Sounds extreme. Maybe someone hinted but asked, not likely.


----------



## D Town

Choochie said:


> I thought he said on a thread he used to work for "them". I could be mixing him up with another imposter. I don't believe anyone came out and just asked for a tip. Sounds extreme. Maybe someone hinted but asked, not likely.


I've worked with a guy back in my club days who lasted exactly one night because he kept walking up to people asking for tips. Even after telling him not to multiple times he kept doing it. He was a damn bouncer not one of the girls and they at least danced for their tips. Some people are flat out stupid.


----------



## Choochie

D Town said:


> I've worked with a guy back in my club days who lasted exactly one night because he kept walking up to people asking for tips. Even after telling him not to multiple times he kept doing it. He was a damn bouncer not one of the girls and they at least danced for their tips. Some people are flat out stupid.


So by virtue of what you are saying then he should've been booted long before he ran into the OP. Otherwise that would be a very big coincidence, eh?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

A taxi pax told me her driver told her her $2 tip "was not enough," because he helped with her luggage (in what exact way beyond taking it out of the trunk, perhaps, I'm not sure).

You couldn't pay me to say that to my cab pax!


----------



## D Town

Choochie said:


> So by virtue of what you are saying then he should've been booted long before he ran into the OP. Otherwise that would be a very big coincidence, eh?


Not sure what exactly you mean buuuttt I'm not doing an apples to oranges comparison. I was just pointing out that people DO in fact straight up ask for them. The guy I'm talking about was supposed to be security. Getting tipped wasn't even part of the job. If a cop, or the box officer attendant at the movie theater, or the TSA agent at the airport was constantly stopping people and asking for tips you'd think it weird too.


----------



## Jose_A

Back when I was a bouncer in Charlottesville during my college days, I would occasionally mention bribes to my coworker I would be working with, especially if there was a Greek event with X's for <21. Kept it on the DL, but the Kappa and Theta girls wouldn't hesitate to hand me a $5 to overlook their obvious fake.


----------



## D Town

Jose_A said:


> Back when I was a bouncer in Charlottesville during my college days, I would occasionally mention bribes to my coworker I would be working with, especially if there was a Greek event with X's for <21. Kept it on the DL, but the Kappa and Theta girls wouldn't hesitate to hand me a $5 to overlook their obvious fake.


Many of the clubs I worked tended to be STRICT on IDing. One place was strict enough that not only the bouncer at the door but the door girls the waitresses and even the floor guys might double and triple check an ID. Of course that place was more motivated by the fact that minors had to buy and wear a $20 shirt to get into and stay in the club.

The few tips I got were from rich drunk guys who were just handing out cash to whoever was nearby. Didn't happen often. I made the most money at a little hole in the wall Latino strip club that didn't let guys come in with a sleeveless shirt. Naturally a LOT of guys tried to and were turned away. I asked the manager if he cared if I sold shirts and when he said he gave not a damn to walmart I went to but a pack of 5 white T-shirts for about $6 each of which I sold for $20.


----------



## Huberis

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping


He shouldn't have to ask for a tip.

Tipping is customary. You don't seem to feel it is necessary. Asking for a tip from a customer is kind of tacky, but your Uber Black driver is having his income undercut out from under him by his partners other venture UberX. Your Uber Black driver is more heavily invested and insured. He should not need to ask you for a tip.

I'd chalk it up as even, call it a wash. If you make a stink and cause that driver trouble - not cool. Grow a pair, get over yourself and tip your drivers. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cruisinelli

gaj said:


> I've had other drivers (as a rider) ask me for 5 stars twice in the past two weeks.
> 
> They were clearly new and told me they were worried about their ratings.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> No problems on either ride, so I did give them 5 stars, but warned them that uber frowns on this practice.
> 
> g


There's actually some Uber driver who posted a YouTube video, giving tips to new drivers, and one of them was asking the pax "if that was a 5 star ride/ did I get 5 stars for this?". 
I don't remember his name(not that I would put him on blast anyway), but I just thought, out of common sense, that would naturally make a passenger feel uncomfortable. And of course, as I'm learning, Uber doesn't appreciate their drivers asking this question of pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jose_A said:


> Fair enough. He seems like the kind of guy I'd give a 1* though, probably keep me waiting, demand an aux cord and blast music, demand water and mints, and if we don't satisfy, report us to uber. Then he'll lecture us about how tipping is wrong and leave his trash in the car on the way out. If I ever get john djjjoe as a pax, it'll probably be a 1*.


I can not disagree with you there, as some of his posts showed that he could be everything that we hate in a passenger. Some of his posts did give an indication that he might simply be your average Uber passenger: comes out in a reasonable amount of time, gets in, gives his address and has it in the application, you drive while he buries his head in whatever electronic toy, you get there, he gets out and says "have a nice day". It could go either way with him, it seems.



Choochie said:


> I don't believe anyone came out and just asked for a tip. Sounds extreme. Maybe someone hinted but asked, not likely.


It happens all the time. Hat-check girls in ripoff clubs are absolutely the worst about it. Hotel doormen, especially at higher end hotels can be pretty bad about it, as well. Some cab drivers will do it, as well. Here, there is a ordinance that specifically prohibits drivers from asking for a tip.



BostonTaxiDriver said:


> A taxi pax told me her driver told her her $2 tip "was not enough," because he helped with her luggage (in what exact way beyond taking it out of the trunk, perhaps, I'm not sure). You couldn't pay me to say that to my cab pax!


I must agree here. If the customer gives me even one dollar, I will not complain about schlepping her suitcase to the porch. Even if certain maids give me only one dollar to schlepp eighteen grocery bags to the porch, I will not complain. If a little old lady tips me only fifty cents, I am still nice about it and say "thank you". Any more, the only thing that gets me is being flatted on a credit card. As for schlepping, I get paid before I schlepp at the destination. No tip, thirty cent tip, the stuff goes onto the kerb. At pick-up, if I see a suitcase, I will go to the customer and take it from him and take it to the trunk. If I see it on the porch or doorstep, when the customer comes out, I will go to get it. If I am picking up at a grocery store, Tar-ZHAY, Wallie World or something like that, I will open the trunk and help to take the stuff out of the cart and put it into the trunk. If I get burned at drop-off, I get burned. Still, you want at least to start the trip with a better mood.

Sometimes, schlepping from the start gives the customer a pleasant surprise. Recently, I had a cab customer who told me that she never tips cab drivers, but was tipping me. All that I did for her was open the door. She had her hands full of grocery bags and had a difficult time even signalling for the cab to stop for her. I pulled over, she started for the door, so I rolled down the window and told her to wait until I could get out and get the door for her. As I opened it, I chuckled and told her "You have your hands full, at least let me get the door for you."


----------



## Large

Anyone that asks for a tip should be deactivated for good!


----------



## D Town

Large said:


> Anyone that asks for a tip should be deactivated for good!


Why is that even remotely appropriate? Oh wait. You're trolling for a reaction. My bad. Continue.


----------



## Choochie

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I've worked with a guy back in my club days who lasted exactly one night because he kept walking up to people asking for tips. Even after telling him not to multiple times he kept doing it. He was a damn bouncer not one of the girls and they at least danced for their tips. Some people are flat out stupid.


Okay D Town I didn't say what I intended. Of course there are stupid people who ask for tips, but unless this was the first time asking, it seems incredible that he wasn't deactivated long before he ran into the OP. I was just saying - read some of the OP's posts. I was reading between the lines.


----------



## volksie

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping
> 
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


But You're OK With Paying The "Safe Riders Fee" a.k.a. "The Uber Billionaires Tip"? That's a mandatory charge every time you use Uber.
I need new brakes but I haven't received my portion of the SRF. Maybe a $2 tip will make your future rides SAFER!
You probably baited the driver by asking how tipping works when you know DAMN WELL Uber doesn't include tips in the fare!


----------



## black dynamite

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping
> 
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


If you got to your destination alive and on time he DESERVES a tip!


----------



## DieselkW

This reminds me of the "Papa Johns" crybaby whine about health insurance for his workers would cost him a nickle per slice.... so he'd rather have his employees show up to work with untreated flu symptoms, and make pizzas for his customers for an extra nickle profit per lunch provided.

Don't tip your Uber driver. It will take him an extra month or two to get the cash together for brakes, or tires before it rains/snows next. Good plan.


----------



## Matt Uterak

Jose_A said:


> Back when I was a bouncer in Charlottesville during my college days, I would occasionally mention bribes to my coworker I would be working with, especially if there was a Greek event with X's for <21. Kept it on the DL, but the Kappa and Theta girls wouldn't hesitate to hand me a $5 to overlook their obvious fake.


I would prefer a blowie over a $50.

or a handie and $25


----------



## Lou W

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping
> 
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


You're a cheap count.


----------



## DieselkW

Lou W said:


> You're a cheap count.


Can I buy a vowel? 
I'll take that "o" and solve the meaning of that sentence.


----------



## Lou W

DieselkW said:


> Can I buy a vowel?
> I'll take that "o" and solve the meaning of that sentence.


You broke my secret code.


----------



## noshodee

The driver might of needed a lil gas, who knows...if he humbled himself to request a tip just assume they really need it,even if it's a couple bucks. You give a couple bucks to a homeless beggar but won't tip your driver!


----------



## DieselkW

noshodee said:


> The driver might of needed a lil gas, who knows...if he humbled himself to request a tip just assume they really need it,even if it's a couple bucks. You give a couple bucks to a homeless beggar but won't tip your driver!


Now I need a cardboard sign on the back of my front passenger seat, scribbled in Sharpie: 
Will Drive For Tips.​


----------



## JMBF831

OP sounds like a continual source of inspiration


----------



## itsablackmarket

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping
> 
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


This is a fake account owned by Uber. Get a life.


----------



## sfthatsme

OP sounds like the guy from Uber threads in Reddit. That guy keeps saying he will never tip, the driver waiting time is not his concerns and he will come out when he feels like it and he also complains frequently to Uber so he will gets fares reduced or refunded. OP and Reddit guys may or may not be the same guy but both of them sound like a total douch ebag.


----------



## chi1cabby

john djjjoe is an ex East Coast Uber CSR Manager. He'd posted that he'd been granted some Uber stock options, but he's edited/deleted that post.
*Ex-Uber CSR (as of last week) for NYC: Ask me Anything*


john djjjoe said:


> *I'm in an uber right now/was asked for a tip*
> And I'm not tipping
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> Don't ask for tips guys *you'll get kicked off uber black*


No worries.
There is this thing called Karma.
*You'll get your's!*


----------



## HansGr.Uber

Pretty beta move to ask for a tip when you're already paying for Uber Black.
But... who hurt you? You slammed this guy, reported him, snubbed him on a tip, and then signed up here to pinch out another karmic turd on his face?


----------



## Marlan P.

I love what tohellwithyou said......PLEASE REMEMBER HOW CAB SERVICES ARE AND HOW THEY HAVE BEEN FOR YEARS. UBER RIDERS ARE SPOILED, (SOME RIDERS)


----------



## DieselkW

chi1cabby said:


> john djjjoe is an ex East Coast Uber CSR Manager.


What a piece of work. Spreading the Uber propaganda that "thou shalt not tip" the underpaid.

Way to increase driver morale, thanks a heap Uber. Wonder what they pay a CSR Manager, or is this what happens when CSR Managers get a promotion, they go out and spy on drivers, get the ones they don't like deactivated.

What a corruption of a very small amount of power. Hope you're proud of yourself.


----------



## tohellwithu

Well if Mr.John or what ever shitt his name is a manager of East coast huh!!!!. I guess he should be fired from his job or be an uber driver and let the pax play with his ass and rating. Then u come here in this forum and tell everyone "I got deactivated".... He will be the one to talk shitt about pax and complain about not getting tips. Man uber is cheap and CSR people are cheaper then uber coz they don't realize they work for uber and uber don't give a shitt about them either...Mr CSR...what ever F**** ur name is dont spy on driver coz Trav is spiying on you bro!!!may be he is going to deactivate ur zendsk account from silicon valley....


----------



## Ubernice

tohellwithu said:


> Well if he served u and gave a proper ride he should deserve 5*...but plx don't judge a driver...just judge his driving...yeah that's true he is worried about his rating coz he has no idea what he is doing untill he gets his car jacked up with miles and realized he is being fooled....before rating someone plzzz do remember cab in the past and rate the driver....


You are the classic taxi driver pissed by our success I feel your pain ; let me tell you 
I make great money and love the flexibility of a part time job with über partner; I'm so glad to be part of this technology revolution and disruptive technology I'm not planning to be rich ubering but I'm ok with the supplementary income I'm generating This is my second job I also work m-f full time. So my tips pay for gas!And Über partner platform has already 5 years breaking all sorts of laws and can easily go for 5 or 10 more without any problems as long as uber partner platform continues providing this awesome opportunity to generate a supplementary income in our spare time with this state of the art disruptive technologies


----------



## tohellwithu

Ubernice said:


> You are the classic taxi driver pissed by our success I feel your pain ; let me tell you
> I make great money and love the flexibility of a part time job with über partner; I'm so glad to be part of this technology revolution and disruptive technology I'm not planning to be rich ubering but I'm ok with the supplementary income I'm generating This is my second job I also work m-f full time. So my tips pay for gas!And Über partner platform has already 5 years breaking all sorts of laws and can easily go for 5 or 10 more without any problems as long as uber partner platform continues providing this awesome opportunity to generate a supplementary income in our spare time with this state of the art disruptive technologies


Dude!..first of all I am not that classic what u said...u like it that's good and I love it...but here are few jerk from uber CSR ranting about tips so had to input my thought.


----------



## osii

This is why I hate picking up other drivers.


----------



## D Town

osii said:


> This is why I hate picking up other drivers.


Don't blame all drivers for the actions of one dou-che bag.


----------



## chi1cabby

Ubernice said:


> You are the classic taxi driver pissed by our success I feel your pain ; let me tell you
> I make great money and love the flexibility of a part time job with über partner; I'm so glad to be part of this technology revolution and disruptive technology I'm not planning to be rich ubering but I'm ok with the supplementary income I'm generating This is my second job I also work m-f full time. So my tips pay for gas!And Über partner platform has already 5 years breaking all sorts of laws and can easily go for 5 or 10 more without any problems as long as uber partner platform continues providing this awesome opportunity to generate a supplementary income in our spare time with this state of the art disruptive technologies


You forgot to write "lmao" in the post. Are you alright?


----------



## Ubernice

chi1cabby said:


> You forgot to write "lmao" in the post. Are you alright?


I appreciate your concern 
Thanks I'm ok 
Lmao


----------



## Tula Dave

osii said:


> This is why I hate picking up other drivers.


I don't ride very often, but I always make sure I'm at the pin location when I request. I always tip (modestly). I've never failed to give 5 stars, though I certainly would rate appropriately if there was really something wrong with the service. I can't imagine why drivers would be bad passengers.


----------



## Jose_A

I'm exactly the same way. I'm actually thinking about making a YouTube video on how to be a 5* pax. Obviously, I'll arrange with another uber driver and not some rando who doesn't consent to be on camera. License plate # will be blurred. 

I remember teaching a former coworker on how to be a 5* pax. She admitted some of the driver annoyances didn't even occur to her.


----------



## Dan Uphoff

Hope he didnt pick you up or drop you off at your home. Because some drivers remember, and are VERY unstable. Just saying.


----------



## DieselkW

Tula Dave said:


> I can't imagine why drivers would be bad passengers.


They're not, from my experience, they are easier to talk to, leave me with a cash tip, and I've never had anyone give me a bad star rating to reduce competition.

The worst passengers are, without a doubt, Uber employees.


----------



## Jose_A

I once drove someone who works in the marketing department. He put on a nice nice face, but wanted to blast music out of my car. I gave him a 2* as he should have known better. If I find out my pax is an uber employee, I'm much harsher with the rating.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I always tip as a pax. Always. But if a driver asked me in advance, I'd tell him to shut the hell up and drive, n tip at the end anyway.

IF it's a hardline rule with Uberblack not to ask, then they shouldn't. 

The snitch in the opening post doesn't know how desperate some drivers may be. Could be for multiple reasons. Maybe got into some sucker scam lease from Uber to begin with and is just trying to pay Uber back.


----------



## tohellwithu

My formula always 1* for uber employee from uber office. I just don't give a shitt about them and I don't expect them to give me 5*....so uber employee always gets 1*...,its default rating.....my rating my way otherwise get the F***** out of my damn uber.....u F****er..


----------



## Huberis

tohellwithu said:


> Dude!..first of all I am not that classic what u said...u like it that's good and I love it...but here are few jerk from uber CSR ranting about tips so had to input my thought.


You still drive for Uber. What is with his whole "state 'o the art disruptive technology" spiel? The technology is pretty meat and potatoes stuff. What is disruptive is their ability to self define their relationship with drivers and regulators. What is disruptive is their ability to divorce themselves from the costs of owning the cars themselves.

The technology itself, nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jose_A said:


> Obviously, I'll arrange with another uber driver and not some rando who doesn't consent to be on camera.


Well, then, I must consider myself to be flattered that even though my ID suggests that I am some "rando", obviously, I _*ain't no "rando"*_.

****Doffs Nationals cap (even though I am a Red Sox fan....I just can not seem to find my Red Sox cap) and takes a bow.******


----------



## Large

D Town said:


> Why is that even remotely appropriate? Oh wait. You're trolling for a reaction. My bad. Continue.


If you ask for a tip you're a ****ing clown


----------



## DieselkW

Does anyone actually believe this Uber employee spreading Uber lies that this guy found the only Uber Black driver in the country that comes right out and asks for a tip, and this driver that asks for tips had the bad luck to get an Uber employee in his car? And that he got deactivated for it? What are the chances this is a true story?

It's BullSpit - every last word of this opening post "story" is complete 100% hogwash and the only reason it's even under discussion is because Uber is not only mind effing us through the app, this is an indication that they're mind effing us here on this forum. The Uber "NO TIPPING MANDATE" shall not be questioned. Have you folks never read George Orwell? Fight Back.










You want tips? Drive for Lyft. Turn Uber off. They are nothing without drivers. Everybody that complains Lyft never pings so they keep Uber on is contributing to the problem. If an Uber passenger can't get picked up in 15 minutes because no one will turn the damn app on, then the pax will download and use Lyft. When that happens, Uber will stop pinging and Lyft becomes the new top dog, with tips encouraged.

We are the best and most effective marketing machine for any TNC. You want tips? Turn Uber Off. Drive one Uber pax a month until they are forced to change tactics. The only way to make Uber change is to hit them where it hurts. Their market share. They attract investors with market share.

I did it back in September. Y'know what? Fewer pings, more money, nicer passengers.


----------



## pengduck

Large said:


> Anyone that asks for a tip should be deactivated for good!


anyone that asks a driver to do anything other that to get them where they are going, without tipping should be deactivated!


----------



## MikesUber

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping
> 
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


Your message history is polluted with trolling.

Grow up man, you're 32? _Allegedly _


----------



## McLovin

MikesUber said:


> Your message history is polluted with trolling.
> 
> Grow up man, you're 32? _Allegedly _


He might be a young 32.


----------



## MikesUber

McLovin said:


> He might be a young 32.


Behaviorally yes lol

Someone did say I looked 21 last night, I'm 28


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

chi1cabby said:


> You forgot to write "lmao" in the post. Are you alright?


POST # 48/chi1cabby: Maybe the RHETO-
RICAL QUESTION
will WHISK over his Swastikaed-Kap-und-
-#[F]UberHalo !

☆ ☆ ARBEIT FUR FREI, DUMKOPFF! ☆ ☆

Bison Chortling !


----------



## Istvan

And this is why i never gonna use Uber , ever . Uber is almost past Walmart when it comes to a most hated company ever in my book
They fire people for asking for tip. What a total douchbag company , i bet they are planning another Giga party for Corporate Employees in Las Vegas that is paid by SRF


----------



## thomas1955

Karma is not a thing... She's real, I took her on a ride couple of weeks ago... She's a b1tch, she doesn't forget and never forgives. 


chi1cabby said:


> No worries.
> There is this thing called Karma.
> *You'll get your's!*


----------



## I_Like_Spam

john djjjoe said:


> And I'm not tipping
> 
> And driver will learn that his account is suspended tomorrow morning
> 
> Don't ask for tips guys you'll get kicked off uber black


Why would you snitch on someone like this? What goes around, comes around.

Someone is just trying to make a living, they wouldn't be bothering with the uber gig if they didn't need the scratch.

Although you might be doing them a favor, they would probably make more working at Target.


----------



## daytrader

Loved seeing serge 2x1 on rider app many times during this weekend, also went on my rider app and saw . . . NO drivers available, way to go drivers, hit these pucles where they live, in the wallet


----------

